# VIDEO of knife attacks within 21 feet... no way you can draw fast enough



## L8models (May 5, 2006)




----------



## Mr. P (Sep 16, 2006)

An add for a knife defense course. 

I can’t speak for anyone else, but anytime I see a cop in the type situation depicted they have their hand on their weapon, not down at their side. Many times even just for a traffic stop.

Regardless, I think this video shows clearly that if the bad guy gets the drop on you, you lose.


----------



## L8models (May 5, 2006)

I think all three cops made a mistake in this situation. They should have had their hand on their gun with a firm natural grip (not actually unholstering) and ordered the suspect to remove his hands from behind his back. More than likely, there was a good reason why the cop and the suspect were in this specific setting. So the cop only had the duty to approach it with extreme caution.


----------



## Hal8000 (May 8, 2006)

As pointed out in another thread, it proves the point that your sure not going to have time to rack the slide... You'd better carry ready!
Also, there are other "courses of action" for defense rather than drawing your weapon in a situation like that...


----------



## Baldy (Jun 21, 2006)

Very poor training on their part. Where's the lateral movement of the officer. They just stand there like a statue. In a deal like that you will more than likely get cut, but you should also be able to put a shot in the BG. All I can say is the training leaves a lot to be desired.


----------



## Mystro (May 13, 2006)

That was pretty obliously staged with some additional caveats. If you noticed, non of the officers actually tried to engage the assailant. That led me to believe that the demonstration was for the purposes of showing us just how quick the knife attack can happen. *Good information.*
The real world version would probably entail a lot of yelling, the officer backing away, the officer trying to talk the assailant down, and all this giving the officer the required three seconds to clear leather and shoot the knife wielding BG as necessary.

But yes, if they get the drop on you, you'd better be Chuck Norris!

Isn't this stuff good!!!:mrgreen:

Regards, 
Mystro


----------



## john doe. (Aug 26, 2006)

Intresting.


----------



## joker1 (Dec 2, 2006)

This is a fun drill to try with some like minded buddies using an airsoft or disabled pistol (PLEASE! SAFETY FIRST!). Act out attacks from different distances with the gunner standing still and with adding backward and/or lateral movement. You'll be suprised how much difference moving ~8 feet to the side can make.

E.T.A. Of course in an alley,from six feet, with the gun holstered...you're screwed.


----------



## VTDefender (Dec 24, 2006)

If you've ever seen training videos of Massad Ayoob dealing with attacks like this you'd be surprised. (Some can be seen on Personal Defense TV on OLN[I think its oln]).

Combining a speed draw with a fending maneuver can handle this type of threat.

That being said......I think this video is a great demonstration of how quickly an assailant can cover ground and get to you. It also emphasizes the need for hand to hand training in conjunction with pistolwork.

Good find!


----------



## -gunut- (May 8, 2006)

It is really scary to think how slow a persons reaction time is. A years or so ago I was doing a training with the corrections division in a court room. I was able to draw my sim gun and get off two shots before them were able to react to take me out. It was definitly an eye opener for me!


----------



## jenglish (Dec 29, 2006)

The attacker in the video is obviously not an amatuer in the edged weapons arena. But having said that it is still an eye opening video. That is a situation where a full presentation of the firearm is the last thing that you should do. Point shooting right after pulling would be more effective considering the range.


----------



## RUGER45 (Jan 19, 2007)

I agree with VTDefender on this one. You can not stress training enough. The need to learn hand to hand/martial arts in the LE field is a must. How many times have you seen video of cops getting the crap kicked out of them, because of poor techniques or bad choices. Training is a must! I'm not a cop, but I fully take advantage of ever self defense measure that is available.:smt023 I have five good friends on a few different police depts, but they all are K9 officers.


----------



## Guest (Feb 3, 2007)

Lame video. Of course they will make the knifer win, they want you to take the course.

Cops ALWAYS ask to see your hands, and ALWAYS have their weapon ready.

I personally have had enough experience to know what type of situations lead to things like that, and I better prepare myself. I also wouldn't stand thier like an idiot waiting to get knifed. I no 100% that I would be faster than that fat fuck, and there's no way in hell he would slash my neck TWICE at that speed with any real force behind it. He would catch 2 in the sternum and 1 in the forehead before being able to say "mosambique".


----------



## bangbang (Jan 18, 2007)

Yes, as you all have mentioned, the video serves only to illustrate that knife attacks happen quickly, and that keeping one in the chamber is IMPORTANT.

In a real world situation, the officer would have likley used the non shooting hand to engage the knife arm of the bad guy...instead, they all put that hand on the gun as if you need 2 hands to fire a gun at 5ft...or course, if it is not cocked and loaded in the chamber, you will need 2 hands.

Given that situation, my first response would be to create more distance or to physically engage the attacker. A kick to the face or midsection of a running attacker can do wonders...and buy the time needed to fire your gun. So what if you get cut...just make sure you get cut on an extremity, not near the chest or neck...

That being said, shock can present itself within a few seconds of getting a deep cut even on the arm. You will have to stop the bad guy before you tend to your arm wound.


----------



## S&W Tiger (Feb 9, 2007)

*AH!!!...another reason to use a REVOLVER!!!*

See, in a revolver you neither have to rack the slide nor running the risk of a jamming in a situation like that.


----------



## Guest (Feb 10, 2007)

S&W Tiger said:


> See, in a revolver you neither have to rack the slide nor running the risk of a jamming in a situation like that.


Yeah but you get fewer rounds. I used to carry a Charter Arms .38spl as my backup, but now with badguys getting vests and such, I keep a 5-7.


----------



## mw1311 (Feb 7, 2007)

movement is key. Of course...you never know when you freeze up.


----------



## busdriver72 (Feb 9, 2007)

Best strategy: Run like heck giving you time to get your gun out, _then_ shoot.


----------

